# Faschingstour gefällig?



## Kersbacher (30. Januar 2002)

Aus gut unterrichteten Kreisen weiss ich, dass unser neues Mitglied Sandra aus Franken und z.Z. im Studium in Remagen am Faschingswochenende mit uns fahren möchte. Wenn coffee auch dabei ist, ist diese Frauenquote ja wohl kaum zu toppen.
Vorschlag: Samstag, 9. Februar, 14:00 Uhr
Ort: ?
Wäre ja schön, wenn wir eine ähnlich gute Besetzung wie bei unserer Schneetour hinbekämen (altitude: Grüße nach Norwegen)


----------



## Tom:-) (31. Januar 2002)

ort ist mir egal, ich bin immer offen für neues ...

see ya all
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (31. Januar 2002)

Faschingstour find ich cool,

ich denke aber ich mach doch lieber weiter Norge unsicher und spiel noch ein bischen mit dem Scooter im Tiefschnee!

Sogar mein Rocky freut sich über den Schnee und die angenehme 
Kälte!

Nur in unserem Landy ist es a****kalt, aber wir haben uns jezt ein Hotel genommen.


----------



## Sandra (31. Januar 2002)

Hallo zusammen !
Ich bin auch mit von der Partie !
War heute schon drei Std. draußen und habe mir eine ordentliche Portion Sonne geholt; hat riesig Spaß gemacht (v.a. nach der langen Prüfungsphase).
Bin ja mal gespannt, was die Fränkische zu bieten hat. War bisher nur ein paarmal in der Gegend unterwegs.
"Reise" entweder Freitag Nacht noch an oder komme Samstag direkt von der Autobahn zum Treffpunkt. Laßt mich wissen, wann das sein wird.
gruß, sandra


----------



## Coffee (31. Januar 2002)

Ahloaaaaa,

da dachte ich immer, die Franken sind Faschingsmuffel ;-)

Also Ausfahrt bin ich auch dabei. Sagt mir wann und wo. Und vergesst eure Pappnasen nicht ;-)

Grüße coffee


----------



## Kersbacher (31. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Ahloaaaaa,
> 
> da dachte ich immer, die Franken sind Faschingsmuffel ;-)
> ...



Das mit den Muffeln kann schon sein, aber ich bin ja auch gar kein richtiger Franke; ich komme vom Niederrhein, habe ich Düsseldorf und in Köln gearbeitet und überall dort ist Karneval 5. Jahreszeit.
Pappnase hab ich nich, aber ich könnt mir ja eine malen


----------



## Kersbacher (1. Februar 2002)

@GrüneRose
@rush
@hornet
@nasi
@...

Wo seid's ihr denn? Keine Lust auf ne Tour?


----------



## Sandra (1. Februar 2002)

Hallo Franken !
Hätte da einen kleinen Änderungsvorschlag - oder besser eine Bitte. Könnten wir nicht anstatt Samstag nachmittag, Sonntag vormittag (z.B. 10 oder 11 Uhr)  starten (oder auch schon Samstag vormittag). Würde gerne Samstag nachmittag meiner "alten" Mannschaft beim Spiel zuschauen (sonst blutet mein Sportlerherz - der Sport verbindet eben).
Ansonsten hätte ich theoretisch am Montag auch noch(mal) Zeit für eine Tour. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand frei !?
Schönes bikereiches Wochenende !
 sandra


----------



## Coffee (1. Februar 2002)

Ahloaaaaa @ alle,

also ich bin da flexiebel, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin (und das bin ich) muss ich sagen, der Vorschlag von Sandra käm mir entgegen ;-)

Na Jungs, was sagt ihr? Einschlag?

Und eine Rosenmontagsvormittagstour wär bestimmt auch lustig ;-) Aber dann wirklich mit Pappnase und Einkehr ;-)

also bis dann

Coffee


----------



## rush (3. Februar 2002)

Gegen Vormittagstour hätt ich nix, ich war auch heute früh unterwegs 
Aber Wochenende ist viiiel besser.

Und kann mir jemand ne Pappnase leihen?


----------



## Kersbacher (4. Februar 2002)

Der Vormittag geht bei mir auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (4. Februar 2002)

@ all,

also dann sehen wir uns jetzt wann? Samstag Vormittag? Wo genau?

coffee


----------



## Kersbacher (4. Februar 2002)

Uhrzeit: 11 Uhr.

Streckenalternativen: 
1. Nochmal in Uttenreuth bei Tom ab Rewe-Parkplatz
2. Ab Hausen (Stücken am Kanal -> Forchheim, dann ein Straßenstück, der Rest durch den Wald mit schöner Abfahrt am Schluss, meist breite Waldwege)
3. Eine der neuen Strecken in Heiligenstadt (kenne ich aber noch nicht)
4. ???

Gestern waren die Trails bis auf einzelnen Matschstellen schön trocken, es soll aber ja im Laufe der Woche regnen. Schau mer mal.
BTW: Meine Kondition ist noch absolute Katastrophe , bin gestern bei den Steigungen > 15% fast gestorben. Gehts euch auch so oder habt ihr durchtrainiert??


----------



## Altitude (4. Februar 2002)

ich bin gestern bei ner 5-Stündigen Schneeschuhtour fast gestorben.

Aber macht Spaß und ist ein cooles Training....

Hey ab dem 23.02 können  ich und mein Rocky auch wieder mitspielen....


----------



## Coffee (4. Februar 2002)

Hallo,

also 11 geht klar, am Samstag.

Und nun bitte ich noch um eine kleine Wegbeschreibung von Nürnberg aus. Kannste auch via Mail schicken...

[email protected]

Meine Kondi ist zum weinen *schnief* Aber wir wollen ja eine schöne Slowmotion Ausfahrt haben oder ;-))

Grüße bis dann Coffee


----------



## Kersbacher (4. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *
> ...
> Meine Kondi ist zum weinen *schnief* Aber wir wollen ja eine schöne Slowmotion Ausfahrt haben oder ;-))
> ...



Das wollt ich hören , puuhhh.
Also keine Gewalt-Tour mit 1000 HM 

Wenn die Strecke feststeht, schicke ich dir die Wegbeschreibung gerne.

@Altitude: Was machste denn da dauernd im Internet? Ich denke, du machst Fotos ??? 
Nächste Tour dann mit dir, gelle?


----------



## Coffee (4. Februar 2002)

Fotos, diesem Herren, bin ich gestern begegnet ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (4. Februar 2002)

Ich hab heut nichts weiter vor, muß nur die Bilder der vergangenen Tage an meine Agentur mailen... 

nachdem das über die Telefonleitung dieses Hotel sehr langsam 
von statten geht, hab ich noch die Möglichkeit ein bisschen zu surfen... darf ich doch oder?  

Ab zwei mach ich mit nem norwegischen Kollegen eine Snowscooter-Tour und danach in die Sauna mit Wodka....  

Ich will heim....


----------



## rush (4. Februar 2002)

Also am Samstag um 11.00 jetzt?

Von den Strecken wäre Uttenreuth für mich am coolsten, da kann ich gleich mich zuhause aufs Rad schwingen und bin in paar Minuten dort, wohne in Buckenhof.
Für alles andere bräuchte ich erst ein Fortbewegungsmittel 


Kondition hatte ich glaube ich noch nie.  
Bin aber gestern früh auf den Hetzlesser Berg gefahren und am Nachmittag nochmal durch den Wald, jetzt merk ich irgendwie meine Beine. Aber man muss ja das schöne Wetter nutzen.


----------



## Coffee (5. Februar 2002)

Also Samstag um 11. Bin dabei auf alle  Fälle. Brauche bitte noch den genauen Treffpunkt.

Wie wärs, wenn wir dann bei Rush nochwas trinken am ende ;-)

Bis Samstag

coffee


----------



## Tom:-) (5. Februar 2002)

da ich nichts gegenteiliges höre treffen wir uns am sa. 9.2 um 11.00uhr an der araltankstelle mitten in uttenreuth. parkplätze gegenüber bei REWE.

CU all 
greez tom


----------



## Kersbacher (5. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> *da ich nichts gegenteiliges höre treffen wir uns am sa. 9.2 um 11.00uhr an der araltankstelle mitten in uttenreuth. parkplätze gegenüber bei REWE.
> 
> CU all
> greez tom *



Sehr gut. Freu mich drauf.


----------



## Coffee (5. Februar 2002)

@ alle,

muss absagen für Samstag. Werde meine Pappnase in Österreich auf skiern aufsetzten ;-) Sorry. Habe ich gerade kurzfristig entschlossen mit meinem Mann.

Aber das nächste mal bin ich dabei.

Grüße coffee


----------



## Kersbacher (5. Februar 2002)

Das erste Mal renovieren, das zweite Mal Schifahn.....
Mmmmhhhmmmm.....


----------



## Coffee (5. Februar 2002)

Ich werde dann Bilder Posten. Damit das klar ist ;-)


War jetzt gerade gaaaaanz kurzfristig, wir hatten ein quatier schon länger gesucht, und nu haben uns bekannte angerufen, das in deren Pension noch was frei ist..Tja und da habe ich gleich zugeschlagen ;-) Kann mir glaube ich, keiner übel nehmen ;-))

also bis dann

coffee

*die in keller geht ihre Ski wachsen*


----------



## Kersbacher (5. Februar 2002)

Hatte nix damit zu tun, dass ich das nicht glaube. Ist halt nur schade!


----------



## rush (5. Februar 2002)

treffen wir uns am Samstag an der Tanke zum Frühjahrs-warmfahren...oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kersbacher (6. Februar 2002)

Hi,
für Samstag ist Dauerregen angesagt,da mein Partner (Berglöwe) krank ist, coffee fehlt, sind wir nur noch vier.
Mir wäre es recht, wenn wir verschieben, da es bei mir auch zeitmäßig eng wird.


----------



## rush (6. Februar 2002)

Nach dem Wetter hab ich noch nicht geschaut, aber wenn das auch noch schlecht ist, dann muss es nicht sein, hast Du recht.
Ich schliess mich in dem Fall mal der Mehrheit an.


----------



## Tom:-) (6. Februar 2002)

wenn ihr warmduscher, foliengriller, schattenparker und beckenrandschwimmer im regen nicht fahren wollt, dann fahr' ich eben mit dem alpenverein. treffpunkt sa. 13h00 parkplatz palmsanlage. pöh, mir doch wurscht ...  

dann ist hiermit eben die faschingstour ins wasser gefallen. meldet euch, wenn das wetter wieder genehm ist.

tom, der am sa mit sicherheit biken geht.


----------



## Kersbacher (6. Februar 2002)

Hallo Tom,
lasse mich nicht so gerne Warmduscher nennen (), also 11 Uhr am Parkplatz, wie verabredet. 
Wer kommt, der kommt.


----------



## Sandra (6. Februar 2002)

Helau !
Sitze gerade im Internet-Cafe und verfolge gespannt eure Mail-"Schlacht".
@coffee: sehr schade, daß du nicht mitfahren kannst, aber Skifahren ist auch eine tolle Alternative, da würde es mir auch schwer fallen, mich zu entscheiden  
@Kersbacher: wie auch immer ihr einigt, ruf mich doch einfach Samstag früh an oder schick mir `ne SMS und gib mir bescheid, ob wir biken oder nicht (du hast ja meine Nummer)
@tom: was ist das denn mit dem Bike-Treff vom Alpenverein an der Palmsanlage ?
@ alle: hätte ja auch Sonntag & Montag noch Zeit zum biken und bin daher nicht unbedingt auf den Samstag festgelegt
Seid gegrüßt.
 sandra


----------



## Kersbacher (7. Februar 2002)

Heute ist Altweiber und ich bin im falschen Teil Deutschlands   
Ab 11 Uhr geht im Rheinland die Post ab und ich habe Besprechung. Übel.
Wie schon gesagt: Samstag, 11 Uhr REWE-Parkplatz, habe jetzt dei ganze Familie darauf abgestellt


----------



## Coffee (7. Februar 2002)

@ Kersbacher


soll ich in die Besprechung platzten und euch allen die Kravatten abschneiden...das wär ein Spaß...hahahahaha

@ Sandra

ja schade. aber wir wollten eh noch im Feb. Skifahren gheen, und nu hast sich das ergeben so. Da konnte ich nicht NEIN sagen ;-) Vorallem nachdem es ja5 Tage sind ;-))

Grüße bis dann coffee


----------



## Kersbacher (7. Februar 2002)

@coffee:
Komm doch, komm doch... 
Du weißt ja sicherlich aus Funk und Fernsehen, dass die "Weiber" nicht nur einfach so den Schlips abschneiden dürfen. A bisserl a Gegenleistung ist da schon vonnöten   
Ich gehöre übrigens nicht zu diesen Brötchen-über-der-Spüle-Aufschneidern, die sonst immer Schlips tragen und an Altweiber keinen. Ich habe heute den häßlichsten an, den ich hab. Für die "Weiber" ist mir eben kein Aufwand zuviel


----------



## GrüneRose (7. Februar 2002)

Könn' ma nicht eure Fahrt mit dem der DAV zusammentun? dann werden es unter umständen auch mehr, und ich kann leichter zum Treffpunkt kommen.

Wenn es nicht regnet bin ich auf jeden Fall Sa um 13 Uhr an der Palmsanlage.

Bis dann, oder auch nicht 

GrüneRose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kersbacher (8. Februar 2002)

Tom würde mitfahren, Sandra und ich ebenfalls.
Kommt noch einer (z.B. rush) dazu, steigt die Tour. Bei 3 Mann/Frau verschieben wir auf einen günstigeren Termin.
Wer fährt noch mit?


----------



## rush (8. Februar 2002)

Hey, also an mir wirds net scheitern, wenns ihr fahrt dann komm ich auch.  

Wirds jetzt dann um Elf in Uttenreuth, ja?


----------



## Kersbacher (8. Februar 2002)

Wie verabredet.
Wir haben es geschafft.


----------



## Tom:-) (8. Februar 2002)

ich seh euch dann morgen um 11.

bis denn
Tom


----------



## Berglöwe (8. Februar 2002)

Na, wenn diese Ausfahrt scheitert, dann kann es nicht am aufwendigen Verabreden liegen !!

Bin nicht mehr sooooo krank (nur ein wenig "zahnlos") und werde dann morgen auch mitfahren  

Also denn: elfnullnull in Uttenreuth.......


----------



## GrüneRose (9. Februar 2002)

Wie war denn eure Tour? Wir vom DAV sind ja an euch vorbeigefahren, so um 13:30 rum. Welche Strecke seid ihr denn gefahren?

Wir sind von Erlangen gestartet und sind dann erst mal zum Hetzles, dabei die Kamikaze Stufe runter, dann über Weingarts nach Regensberg. Dann nach St. Moritz, und sind schlußendlich in Kirchehrenbach gelandet wo wir noch kurz einen heben gegangen sind. bis dahin war es schon dunkel, also sind wir mit dem Zug nachhause. Tech. Daten: +-45 km, +-3 1/2 Stunden, und warscheinlich 1000 Höhenmeter. Es waren einige ganz nette Abfahrten dabei, dafür aber auch sehr sehr viel Bergauf Strecken.

CU,

Noel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kersbacher (10. Februar 2002)

war sie, die Tour, die Singletrails bei Tom waren erstklassig. Genauer Bericht folgt sicherlich 
Was hört man da von eurer letzten DAV-Tour? 3 Schaltwerke und eine Kette????? Übel, übel


----------



## Berglöwe (10. Februar 2002)

Also, das war 'ne tolle Tour die der Tom da ausgesucht hat! Da war für jeden was dabei - viel bergauf für den Kersbacher (tut ihm bestimmt gut  ), Mutproben für Sandra (da hat sie den Mannsbildern mal gezeigt wo der Hammer hängt, wenn ihr wisst was ich meine  ), knifflige Technikpassagen im Tal der Krokodile für Tom und Rush und natürlich schöne gemütliche Waldwege für mich  .......

Kurz und gut: war super und schreit nach 'ner Wiederholung. Allerdings müssen dem Berglöwen bis dahin erst wieder Zähne wachsen - diese Winter-Kondi.......

So long, see you soon


----------



## Kersbacher (10. Februar 2002)

Wie jetzt?
Was soll'n das heißen, tut ihm bestimmt gut?
Du meinst wohl, nur weil ich mit dir in die Alpen fahre, kannst du dir so einen Ton leisten, was? 
Oder soll ich allen anderen erzählen, dass wir auf der Heimfahrt alle 5 Minuten wegen deiner Herzmassagen anhalten mussten?


----------



## Berglöwe (10. Februar 2002)

...diese Frechheiten !!
Die Jugend hat wirklich keinen Respekt mehr vor dem Alter..... 

Übrigens: da mein Gripper nicht mehr so richtig gegrippt hat, hab ich jetzt den Mythos aufgezogen -> die nächsten glitschigen Berge gehören mir  

Nix für ungut!


----------



## Kersbacher (10. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Berglöwe _
> *...diese Frechheiten !!
> Die Jugend hat wirklich keinen Respekt mehr vor dem Alter.....
> ...
> *



Du sagst es, du Jungspunt. Die zwei Jahre musst du erst mal aufholen. Schließlich war ich der Opi auf der letzten Tour


----------

